# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تبدیل RGB به کد رنگ

## MMR_1344

با سلام
دوستان من برای تبدیل رنگ به سه رنگ اصلی قرمز ، سبز و آبی از دستورات زیر استفاده میکنم
حالا میخوام بدونم اگر بخوام سه رنگ قرمز ، سبز و آبی را به کد رنگ مورد نظر تبدیل کنم از چه دستوری میشه استفاده کرد



> R=Color  Mod  &H100
> G=(Color\ &H100) Mod  &H100
> B=Color\ &H10000

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

 Color = R + g * 256 + b * 65536
البته اينم ميشه
Color = RGB(r, g, b)

----------


## bimokh

سلام من یه لیست از کد های Rgb  دارم برا تبدیلشون به pic چه میشه کرد ؟

----------


## saber67

یه PictureBox بزار روی فرم و کد زیر رو بنویس تا نتیجه رو ببینی
Private Declare Function SetPixelV Lib "gdi32" (ByVal hDC As Long, ByVal X As Long, ByVal Y As Long, ByVal crColor As Long) As Byte


Private Sub Form_Load()
    Dim i As Integer
    Picture1.AutoRedraw = True
    For i = 0 To Picture1.ScaleWidth
        Call SetPixelV(Picture1.hDC, i, 20, vbRed)
    Next i
End Sub


با همچین روشی می تونی لیست رنگت رو توی PictureBox درج کنی
البته احتمالا راه های بهینه تری هم باشه که دوستان خواهند گفت

----------

